# 58mm Noct Nikkor F/1.2 AIS to die for



## haring (Jul 22, 2010)

Does anybody have experience with 58mm Noct Nikkor F/1.2 AIS lenses?
I would love to have one.

- Does anybody compare ti to a Canon 50mm 1.2 L?
- Does is focus accurately on a Nikon D3?


----------



## Garbz (Jul 22, 2010)

AI-S is a manual focus lens. 

No it doesn't compare to a Canon 50mm f/1.2 L. It blows it out of the water. Mind you the Canon definitely beats it on value for money given that a 30 year old second hand Noct Nikkor 58mm f/1.2 would set you back between $3000 and $5000 depending on its condition. The Noct-Nikkor was designed from the ground up to be used at f/1.2, it is sharper at f/1.2 then the 50mm f/1.4 is when stopped down to f/4. A quick google will give you many example pages that will make you happy in your pants.


----------



## angel2oo7 (Aug 24, 2010)

The Noct is very sharp wide open. The bonus is a very nice bokeh.


----------



## edouble (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow awesome lens.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 24, 2010)

Was that image shot at f/1.2? There looks to be too much DOF.

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## tirediron (Aug 24, 2010)

No, don't think so, assuming a camera-to-subject distance of about 6', DoF at 1.2 on an FF body should be just under 4", which seems about your getting in that image.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 24, 2010)

If that is full frame it was taken at much less than 6 ft. Closer to 3 ft I would guess. I'm mainly judging DoF by how my Noctilux pictures look at f/1.2, though it is difficult to tell with small, low resolution images.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Derrel (Aug 24, 2010)

It looks like there is about one inch,maximum, of useful depth of field...only the front of his soul patch, part of his 'stache, and his eyes are in focus.


----------



## angel2oo7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Helen B said:


> If that is full frame it was taken at much less than 6 ft. Closer to 3 ft I would guess. I'm mainly judging DoF by how my Noctilux pictures look at f/1.2, though it is difficult to tell with small, low resolution images.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



The image is slightly cropped. I was at about 85cm (almost 3 feet) of the subject. 
Wide open on D700, here with full exif:


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 24, 2010)

Nikkor 55mm f/1.2 Standard Lenses - Version History - Part III


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 24, 2010)

hmm, or maybe compared to Leica Camera AG - Photography - LEICA NOCTILUX-M 50 mm f/0.95 ASPH.


----------



## haring (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## angel2oo7 (Aug 25, 2010)

haring said:


> Wow!



Wow indeed ! 
I am in love with this lens.
Rendition is near the Noctilux f/0.95 for a third of the price and half the minimal focusing distance.

Here's another one at f/2.0:


----------



## shaunly (Aug 25, 2010)

angel2oo7 said:


> haring said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!
> ...



how much did you pay for your lens?


----------



## angel2oo7 (Aug 25, 2010)

shaunly said:


> angel2oo7 said:
> 
> 
> > haring said:
> ...




Way too much. I bought it 8 months ago in Montréal for 3600$. No regrets.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 26, 2010)

Not enough by the sounds of it. I've heard them go for much more. They are a rare lens.


----------



## angel2oo7 (Aug 28, 2010)

Wide open, first day at school:


----------



## shaunly (Aug 28, 2010)

^^^ WOW


----------



## Moe (Aug 28, 2010)

+1 to the "WOW" above. Excellent photo! I have a Nikon 55mm 1.2 that isn't anywhere near as sharp as the Noct (not as expensive, either!), but it has a similar "feel". I don't really know how to describe it, but with the same aperture it just looks different than my 50 1.8. More contrasty, maybe? I don't know, but I love it. Let me tell you (you know this), manual focus at 1.2 can be a b*tch.


----------

